
Grad Student Accidently Discovers Ultra-efficient White-Light LED  - nickb
http://www.worldchanging.com/archives/003669.html
======
jws
Old article. 2005. Quantum dot LEDs. Original Vanderbilt article is here
[http://www.vanderbilt.edu/exploration/stories/quantumdotled....](http://www.vanderbilt.edu/exploration/stories/quantumdotled.html)

(I hope it bypasses their abomination of a web interface, but if not you'll
have to learn to navigate to the main part of the article.)

~~~
pmjordan
Indeed, this is old, I remember reading about it when I was doing research on
quantum dots when I was still doing physics at university. I wonder if it's
actually been used in practice though, as use of "fake white" LEDs is still
abundant. Was it too expensive? Inefficient in power or production?

A lot of cool new breakthroughs seem to come out and then nothing is ever
heard of them again, and I often find myself wondering "whatever happened to
that?"

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I think this happens to everyone. How about a website that tracks down old (2
years or more) "Breakthrough technology" articles and gives updates on what's
going on?

I know I'd browse such a site. actually isn't this what worldchanging.com
should be doing?

